# looking for a good wheel balancer cardiff area



## kdes24uk (Jun 27, 2006)

seems to be very hit and miss and depending on when the machine was last calibrated and how well it's loooked after, so can anyone recomend a good place to get wheels balanced in the cardiff area ? would also consider Bridgend to Newport if reliable.

Kev


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you tried Atlas Tyre Centre in Cathays?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A&A tyres off Penarth Road come highly recommended for their high-tech kit.

029 20
371 808


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

main dealer for me they look after your wheels so much better. cost more but if they scratch them or mark them its easier to claim. for the sake of a few quid its piece of mind. imo :thumb: chillly


----------

